# Just don't understand...



## slb121 (Aug 2, 2013)

Did you ever feel like you cannot win in your situation with your spouse? To reiterate my situation, husband asked for divorce 4 months ago - we still live together and co-exist. House closes in 4 weeks and I am finally starting to come to terms with the divorce and accepting of it. Deep down, I know I am not happy either and my husband's roller coaster ride hasn't been a pleasant one these past 3 years. Finally able to truly admit that to myself.

My husband and I decided to get out last night and grab a bite to eat together and check out the MNF game. While at the sports bar, I saw two guys that I am friends with and we said "hello" to each other and that was it. Within minutes, my husband became cold, pissy, mean faced and gave me the silent treatment for the rest of the time we ate and watched the game. I tried to engage conversation but he would give me one word responses and when we left the restaurant, he walked way ahead of me. When we got home, he just went downstairs to his man cave in the basement and ignored me for the rest of the evening.

While I have tried to remain on friendly terms with him, but he makes it so difficult at times. HE asked ME for the divorce. He said he was unhappy, unfulfilled, we weren't compatible and he wanted to move on with his life without me. But then he gives ME an attitude when two men say "hello" to me? 

I just do not understand why I am receiving the cold shoulder and nasty attitude when he wants the divorce!! Ugh.


----------



## LIMBOLADY (Aug 26, 2013)

slb,

We are in such a similar situation. I get the same sort of treatment but in a different way. Like acknowledging our anniversary yesterday!!!

Either way it's annoying and probably nothing but mind games. I don't know that we will ever get the answers. Probably not.

Have you found a new place to live yet?


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you sure there isn't another woman in his life?

He sounds like he is projecting things onto you which could reflect his own actions. Even though you know the "hi" was innocent, if he is doing scandalous things behind your back that could be what made him assume the worst with these guys and get jealous. 

"He said he was unhappy, unfulfilled, we weren't compatible and he wanted to move on with his life without me" - sounds like cheater speak to me


----------



## slb121 (Aug 2, 2013)

Still looking for a place to live - ugh. But if worse comes to worse, I can move in with my Dad! 

I do not doubt now that he is getting entertainment elsewhere and frankly, I could care less. I am not out to search whether he is cheating or not. I am moving forward with my life and I know I am better off without him. It took me 4 months, lots of counseling, love from family and friends to see that my marriage and his treatment of me, was not healthy.

I do not know if it is his male ego or what? He doesn't want me but doesn't want another "dog" sniffing around "his" fire hydrant?


----------

